# Where to go for a drink in Bur Dubai or Karama area



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Planning on going for a drink in one of these areas but not familiar with any places. Would prefer a place that isnt too expensive and one that isnt too noisy as we will want to talk without shouting!

Any recommendations?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Start at the Panorama, then across the road to Lucien, then Goodfellas, the downstairs bar at York, finish in the Music Room.

Sorted.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you're starting early TGIT Bar in Astoria will provide plenty of early afternoon entertainment. A couple of other well know haunts are Marines in the Sea View Hotel, the club in the Howard Johnston Hotel just around the corner is good for a game of pool and Ratsky's in the imaginatively named Karama Hotel should have something for everyone lol.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Goodfellas, possibly Barrels but it feels more hotel bar than a pub.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The bar at the top of the Kris Kin. Great views too!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

What, no Rock Bottom???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Standanista said:


> What, no Rock Bottom???


He wanted to go somewhere he could talk without having to shout


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> He wanted to go somewhere he could talk without having to shout


That mad bloke who plays pool and looks like Doc Brown off Back To The Future shouts even when it's empty.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Standanista said:


> That mad bloke who plays pool and looks like Doc Brown off Back To The Future shouts even when it's empty.


Hahaha - I can't remember his name but I think I know who you mean. He's been going there for years.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Hahaha - I can't remember his name but I think I know who you mean. He's been going there for years.


He's good value alright.

"I LIKE YOU!"


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Standanista said:


> That mad bloke who plays pool and looks like Doc Brown off Back To The Future shouts even when it's empty.


You just get this type of character in he Marina do you?

Some would say that makes it better, I beg to differ.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Standanista said:


> He's good value alright. "I LIKE YOU!"


He's like a lot of the characters you find in the pool bar, it's their second home


----------

